# Logitech G15 LCD...



## Cervantezz (5. Juli 2009)

Also... ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir heute endlich mal die Logitech G15 geleistet und bin begeistert, doch ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin,
den LCD Bildschirm so einzustellen, dass dort meine WoW stats bzw. Infos über die BG situation, stehen.

Wäre jemand so freundlich, mir zu erklären was ich dafür genau machen muss???

MfG Cervantezz


PS: Hinweise auf Suchmaschinen könnt ihr euch sparen, den dort fand ich leider nichts. -.-


----------



## Karuna (5. Juli 2009)

Versuchs mal hier:

G15 Applets

Bei meiner hat der KeyboardProfiler vor einiger Zeit den Geist aufgegeben und ist nicht mehr zu nutzen (speichert keine Profile was auch dir zig Neuinstallationen nicht zu behaben war...) von daher keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Normalfall musst Du doch nur im GamePanelManager unter Programme den Haken bei WoW reinmachen (aktivieren) und bei den Programmeigenschaften (also WoW in der List der Programme anklicken) schauen ob der Pfad zur WoW.exe richtig drin ist und den Haken bei selbst in den vordergrund rein oder raus je nach belieben. 

Und im Keyboardprofiler muste Du halt schauen ob das Profil World of Warcraft vorhanden ist.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Dumme frage Treiber Installiert?


----------



## Cervantezz (5. Juli 2009)

jop treiber is instaliert


----------



## Cervantezz (5. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Link Karuna


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juli 2009)

Normalerweise braucht man keine Applets installieren, da es bei der Software von Logitech schon dabei ist. Lediglich das Profil muss über den *Key-Profiler* geladen werden.


----------



## Frostnova (5. Juli 2009)

Cervantezz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute endlich mal die Logitech G15 geleistet



bei euch haben die geschäfte sonntags offen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Normalerweise braucht man keine Applets installieren, da es bei der Software von Logitech schon dabei ist. Lediglich das Profil muss über den *Key-Profiler* geladen werden.



/sign

insbesonders wow, aber auch noch einige viele andere games. ich habe noch das alte modell der g15 und da war die wow-stats anzeige standard, musste keine extra app instalieren


----------



## Asoriel (5. Juli 2009)

wenn das Applet für WoW läuft kannst du mit den 4 Tasten unter dem Display die einzelnen Funktionen von WoW abrufen (Stats, BG und whispers).


----------

